# Shower Wall Buckling



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I have a 2005 Outback 28RSS. Has anyone had a problem with the back shower wall buckling and not making a good seal with the tub? My shower wall has buckled in between the brads that hold it in place and now the seal between the wall and the tub is letting water in. I tried to re-seal it but since the wall is buckled any time someone bumps into it, it just tears the caulking back out.

Please let me know if you have had this and what you did to fix it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

can you post a picture of this?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

In the Outbacks I've seen, the shower wall overlaps the "tub" but doesn't actually have a seal. This is done to allow ventilation behind the wall. Because the lip of the "tub" goes up the wall a ways (behind the wall panel), no water gets out.

In the diagram below w=shower-wall, t=tub; the area where the two come together is not caulked by the factory to allow for ventilation. This is an edge-on view.


```
W<br />
 W<br />
 W<br />
TW<br />
TW<br />
TW<br />
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
```
In our Outback there is a very slight wave in the wall panel but nothing big enought to call buckling. A picture would sure help.

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ed not exactly Auto Cad but very nice.

Don't caulk this seam. You need to actuall trace the source of the leak but I do not suspect the joint between the wall and tub.

Check the faucets and the corners of the tub where water can over flow. Can you tell if the leak is worse when the trailer is not exactly level one way or the other??


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The first thing my dealer did when my shower was leaking was silocone the crap out of that joint. I spoke to Keystone and was told that the manufacturer says it's not necessary but it's pretty common for dealers to do it.

To me the wall buckling would imply some kind of warpage or distortion of the structure of the trailer behind the wall. It seems to me you need to address the forces causing the buckling before worrying about that seal.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> can you post a picture of this?


I think Larry has the right idea. I really dont have a buckle. More of a "wave" I guess I will get rid of all that caulk and just let it be.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine has a wave in it. I tend to agree with "Larrytheoutback".....


----------

